# little bent tail



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Cici has a bend in her tail, sometimes it's more obvious than other times, it's not sore or anything I mean I touch her tail all the time. Why is it like this? is it easily fixed? ( not that I'm planning to I don't mind it but I'm thinking maybe it just needs something around it to keep it a firm straight place for a couple of month I don't have a clue ) I just wonder why it's like that because it wasn't bent when I got her, and it isn't broken or it would be really sore for her would it not? Also when she's out a walk in the cold it seems to bend a lot more, If a picture would help let me know and I'll try and get one up, it's really strange and the feeling of it freeks me out lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

A picture would help.

It sounds like it may be broken...was it like that when you bought her?

It can happen if the tail gets jammed in anywhere, like a door or a crate door, so it is always good to be extra careful around doors with these little guys.

If her tail got stepped on the same thing could happen as well.

I'm not sure if they can "fix" it or not.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

A picture would be fab! Tails are extensions of their spines so I'm always warey if there's something not right with their tails


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

So could it be broken even though it's not sore at all :O? I'll take a picture soon and post it in around an hour so keep a look out, thanks x


----------

